# Millionen Mail-Passworte gestohlen: So müssen Sie jetzt reagieren



## sascha (5 April 2014)

*Unbekannte Täter haben rund 18 Millionen Mailadressen samt zugehöriger Passwörter gestohlen. Das meldet das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik. Die gestohlenen Daten werden auch schon missbraucht. Computerbetrug.de zeigt, wie Sie jetzt reagieren müssen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/0...te-gestohlen-muessen-sie-jetzt-reagieren-8306


----------



## jupp11 (7 April 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...t-bsi-will-dass-provider-warnen-a-962955.html


> - In dem jüngsten Fall von millionenfachem Datendiebstahl will das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) jetzt die Opfer informieren. In Zusammenarbeit mit verschiedenen E-Mail-Anbietern sollen die Betroffenen per E-Mail auf darauf hingewiesen werden, dass ihre Daten möglicherweise zu kriminellen Zwecken genutzt werden. Außerdem hat das BSI wieder einen webbasierten Sicherheitstest bereitgestellt.




https://www.sicherheitstest.bsi.de/


> Mit den nun aufgetauchten E-Mail-Adressen und den zugehörigen Passwörtern versuchen Kriminelle, sich in E-Mail-Konten einzuloggen und diese für den Versand von SPAM-Mails zu missbrauchen. Es ist jedoch davon auszugehen, dass es sich bei den gefundenen Adressen und Passwörtern nicht nur um die Zugangsdaten zu E-Mail-Konten handelt, sondern auch um Zugangsdaten zu anderen Online-Diensten wie Online Shops, Internet-Foren oder Sozialen Netzwerken.
> 
> Diese Webseite bietet eine Überprüfungsmöglichkeit, ob Sie von dem Identitätsdiebstahl betroffen sind.
> 
> Bitte geben Sie in der Eingabemaske die E-Mail-Adresse ein, die Sie überprüfen möchten, und klicken Sie auf „Überprüfung starten“. Falls Ihre Adresse betroffen ist, erhalten Sie per E-Mail eine entsprechende Information sowie die Empfehlungen zu den erforderlichen Schutzmaßnahmen.


----------



## Insider (8 April 2014)

Die Panik, die durch diverse Behörden und dem einen und anderen Politiker mit diesem neuerlichen Missbrauch von Daten angeheizt wird, kann ich derzeit nicht nachvollziehen. Es wäre toll, wenn man nun von der StA Verden erfahen könnte, was es mit dem Fund der Daten überhaupt auf sich hat.

Bei mehreren Datenabgleichungen über sicherheitstest.bsi.de bekam ich die Meldungen, dass angefragte eMailadressen betroffen sind:



			
				BSI schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Dame, sehr geehrter Herr,
> 
> Sie haben diese E-Mail erhalten, weil die E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] auf der Webseite www.sicherheitstest.bsi.de eingegeben und überprüft wurde.
> 
> Die von Ihnen angegebene E-Mail-Adresse [email protected] wurde zusammen mit dem Kennwort eines mit dieser E-Mail-Adresse verknüpften Online-Kontos durch Online-Kriminelle gespeichert. Dieses Konto verwenden Sie möglicherweise bei einem Sozialen Netzwerk, einem Online-Shop, einem E-Mail-Dienst, beim Online-Banking oder einem anderen Internet-Dienst.


 Ok, wurde gespeichert! Aber, woher weiß man das mit dem Kennwort? Ist das überhaupt mein Kennwort?

Mir stellen sich einige Fragen und es tun sich Phantasien auf, die nicht nett sind. Was passiert eigentlich mit den beim BSI angegebenen eMailadressen? Werden die nach Prüfung gelöscht oder auch in prallen Datenbanken gespeichert, von Amts wegen so zu sagen? Immerhin dürfte es sich bei den angefragten eMailadressen stets um aktuelle Adressen handeln.



			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Verden teilte mit, dass der Datenfund wohl zu einem Tatkomplex gehört, den die Ermittler bereits 2013 aufdeckten. Damals entdeckten die Fahnder schon einmal rund 16 Millionen gestohlener Datensätze.


Warum geht man erst jetzt, so unspontan, an die Öffentlichkeit?


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2014)

Insider schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit den beim BSI angegebenen eMailadressen?


Genau diese Frage wird nirgendwo gestellt und  genau deswegen hab ich nur mit einer neuen Schrottmailadresse getestet. 
Mal sehen was mit der in nächster Zeit geschieht....


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...en-check-beim-bsi-in-der-kritik-a-944739.html


> BSI-Sprecher G. versucht zu beruhigen. "Eine Speicherung der E-Mail-Adresse nach Abschluss der Abfrage erfolgt nicht", sagt er und erklärt das Prüfverfahren:


Steht jedem frei das zu glauben. Nachprüfen kann das niemand außerhalb des BSI


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Genau diese Frage wird nirgendwo gestellt und  genau deswegen hab ich nur mit einer neuen Schrottmailadresse getestet.
> Mal sehen was mit der in nächster Zeit geschieht....





jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...en-check-beim-bsi-in-der-kritik-a-944739.html
> 
> Steht jedem frei das zu glauben. Nachprüfen kann das niemand außerhalb des BSI


Wenn das alles Mist ist, dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie man das besser machen könnte. Übertriebene Paranoia hilft erstens keinem und zweitens: was sollen die denn mit Deiner Mailadresse anfangen?


----------

